# Session from today- geez am I tired!



## RowmyF (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey guys- so this was my most recent session. I ran after 5 kids (although not all are featured in what I'm posting) across a beach and the back of a hotel for about 2 hours! 

LOOKING FOR SOME GOOD OL' C&C! 



























I know this one is a "cliche" but always adorable!


----------



## MichaelT (Feb 11, 2008)

#1 is cute.

There's a huge white ugly in #2.  Plus the light is real flat and the parents probably won't like the expressions.

Nice light on #3, but the dress is folded up and the eyes are dark.

Timing issues on #4 - the attack of the seagull!

#5 is nice - good cropping, but I would have liked to see one with the girl further back in the sunny part of the trail.

The last one is a good idea, but the sticks don't help.

Your on a good trail, just remember to use the KISS approach and it will help alot.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Nmink100 (Feb 11, 2008)

What does KISS stand for?


----------



## ghpham (Feb 11, 2008)

Nmink100 said:


> What does KISS stand for?


 
"keep it simple....something"

I like number 1 and number 2 especially.


----------



## Ajay (Feb 11, 2008)

If I were a parent, I'd be thrilled with all of these.  Lightening the eyes in PP on some of them might help a bit, but I think you did a great job!  I actually like the expressions you caught in #2.  Cute moment with big sister trying to console the baby by patting her head.   The only one I don't really like #3...it does look like she is about to get drilled by that seagull.


----------



## DSLR noob (Feb 11, 2008)

#5 is a great shot. My favorite. It seems you did a good job given that you were working with some of the most difficult subjects, but you have to admit, they can be the most rewarding. How you lined up with the seagull in #4 baffles me. Also, what did you do so that the kids wouldn't always be staring right at you? Just stick with them until you bored them so they looked for amusement on their own? or just use a telephoto lens and they never knew you were looking? I am not anywhere near this caliber (in my opinion) so I can't really tell you how to improve (I'd say remove the whitish box around your watermark, but that's just me) so I'll just leave it at "these are amazing pictures, you should be proud."


----------



## RowmyF (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Ajay- thanks for the FB!
DSLR - thank you!!...it was very difficult but I'm still not thrilled about the results..I feel like there is SO much I can do to improve on this shoot...too many blown out spots, too soft photos, etc... :-/

I'm going to repost once I'm done getting the collection together.


----------



## Sclark (Feb 12, 2008)

I like #5 - definitely a good shot there.


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey...the seagull shot is pretty cool. As a mom, I would keep it just for that reason.


----------



## nicfargo (Feb 13, 2008)

KISS = Keep it simple STUPID!  It's sometimes the only way we can remind ourselves that over thinking something can ruin a picture.


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 13, 2008)

definately touch up the cut on the girl


----------



## Emerana (Feb 14, 2008)

I *LOOOOOOVE* the cut. I would show the parents and ask if they want it removed.  But I would 100% want it in there if she was my child.  I would even like to brought out a little.  What is more child like and Innocent then a bashed up knee?


----------



## Sun Devil Rob (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, there are some technical flaws in some of the portraits (the "huge white ugly" in #2).  But ultimately it's about capturing the spirit of the client.  Most of these accomplished that in my opinion.  Oh, and cliche sells.


----------



## Terri Walsh (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice I really like them.  Probably just me as noone else has noticed, but the foot cut off in the first one, couaght my eye.  (Im no pro though)  I really like 2,3 and 5.  Love 5 actually!


----------



## AprilRamone (Feb 17, 2008)

That last one is my favorite of these.  I would try bringin her out more by lightening her so she stands out more.  But, it has a really nice composition and her smile is cute


----------



## RowmyF (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the FB.

I'm also a fan of the little bruised knee...I feel like it makes the picture real.


----------



## Anelle (Feb 17, 2008)

I really like the first one, although the cropped foot only bothers me a tiny bit!

I love the big sister consoling the younger one!  The lighting is a bit flat, but I think a soft light layer at low opacity in PS will take care of that.

The third one is cute, although I wish I could see what she was looking at...

The fourth one with the seagull:  I think it would be easy enought to clone the gull out if you wanted to.

I love the fifth one!

I can't see the last one :-(

Anelle


----------



## AprilRamone (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry, I guess I meant the second to last one, I can't see the last either.


----------



## RowmyF (Feb 18, 2008)

I added the last one! I think I may have deleted it by mistake.


----------



## JRob (Feb 23, 2008)

I really like them all!


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Feb 23, 2008)

4 she is in the center but i like 6


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 23, 2008)

#1 - Adorable - love the expression.  The cut-off foot is nagging at me when I look at it.  Otherwise very nice.  If I were feeling particularly edit-y I might take a few rust stains off the woodwork or lighten them, but that's just me.

#2 - Very cute.  I might brighten their eyes a little, though.  And, as stated, remove the white blob.

#3 - Like this one a lot.  Maybe brighten up the eyes, though.

#4 - Also like this one very much.  The bird doesn't bother me at all, but it could be moved further into the upper corner, if needed.

#5 - Great expression of childhood joy.  Very nice.  I might brighten her up a little, but I like the unusual setting.

#6 - It may be cliche, but it isn't to the parents.  Nice shot.

#7 - I'm getting a red X.


----------

